# Dog Daycare



## Code Neophyte (Apr 26, 2010)

We have, in recent months, been petitioned to allow a “Doggie Daycare” in one of our downtown districts.  Our zoning reg.s allow veterinarian practices, but not kennels, in the downtown.  The key distinctions being:  A.)  Outdoor activities (fenced runs, etc.) and B.) 24-hour boarding (and attendant noises due to barking, etc.).  The petitioner asserts that the nature of a ‘doggie daycare’ is different from a kennel, in that the overnight boarding is negligible or non-existent, and that the business should therefore not be regarded as a kennel, but instead be given consideration as its own, unique type of occupancy by amending zoning laws to specifically address this use.

The questions are:

1.	Does your zoning code specifically allow this type of occupancy by right?  If so, in what zoning districts?

2.	Does your zoning code allow this type of occupancy by special permit, conditional use?  If so, what are the conditions?

I welcome all responses, and thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 26, 2010)

1. Does your zoning code specifically allow this type of occupancy by right? NO

2. Does your zoning code allow this type of occupancy by special permit, conditional use? NO

Zoning went thru this same discussion with someone about 2 weeks ago. It was denied


----------



## Yankee (Apr 26, 2010)

Is there anything educational going on with these dogs? How old are they, how many of them are there? Does each kennel or "playspace" have a door that leads directly to the outdoors?


----------



## RJJ (Apr 26, 2010)

I just approved one. Zoning ordinance allows as a service shop! Condition of CO. Dogs are to be fence and attended to while in the yard. This dog care actually walks the dogs a few at a time. We will see how it plays out.


----------



## JBI (Apr 26, 2010)

Code Neo - There is probably some language in your Zoning Code to allow a determination of what use it most closely resembles for regulatory purposes.

In the alternative, there may be restrictive language that basically says if it's not listed, it's not allowed...

Personally, I like the first case better.


----------



## TimNY (Apr 26, 2010)

Tough one.  Personally I would place it in the same category as a grooming shop.  Lots of dogs there, but no overnight boarding.

The trick will be to stipulate there is no overnight boarding (or limited to one dog, or whatever your Board feels is reasonable).  They might also consider the number of dogs present during the day.

Doggy Daycare is not a kennel.  That's not to say they won't try to change into a kennel.  It's a great idea, imho, but limits need to be placed so that it doesn't turn into a bad idea.


----------



## cda (Apr 26, 2010)

not a zoning type person more of a zoned person

yes we have one, I think they had to get a special use permit only

day use only, no outdoor runs

what is the difference between this and where you drop your dog off for the day at the salon, for hiar do and nails,  and pick it up on the way home?????


----------



## peach (May 2, 2010)

It's just like any vet clinic (without kenneling) or any other day care center. It's a business.


----------



## Yankee (May 5, 2010)

. . . I dunno . . . if the dogs are learning to "sit and stay", I'd call it educational.


----------



## vegas paul (May 5, 2010)

Yankee - it depends on the age of the dogs as to whether its E or I-4!  Now, the question is, do you use dog-years conversion by dividing by 7 ???


----------



## Alias (May 5, 2010)

Question 1 - No

Question 2 - A Use Permit would be required.  Use Permits allow the planning commission/director to set specific rules as to hours, lighting, etc. for the business.

And I will agree with everyone that this is more like a groomery or a vet clinic than a kennel.

Sue, Woof, Woof.........:lol:


----------

